# Best tool money I've spent in a long time



## ellen35

Bought one a couple of years ago. It is a great little compressor. I too bought it for the noise level.


----------



## fuzzface

Like you, I have a Porter Cable pancake compressor from HD, and it sounds like a lawn mower when I turn it on. I see Ace Tool is selling the Rolair JC10 for $239. They have a demo video on their website, and the quietness is amazing. Thanks for the review. I think I'll be following up on this.


----------



## GFactor

Not to be a buzz kill, but the JC10 is "NOT" made in America… However, it is tested in the US before it ever hits a store.

Rolair also uses the term "Assembled In the USA" as they do use parts from over seas (Honda Motors on certain models).

With that said, they are still a incredible Wisconsin based Company who ONLY builds compressors, and they Kick Butt! Their inspection process ensures even the over seas products work like they should before we ever receive it.

They do things the right way, and their quality shows!

Cheers!


----------



## AndyPickler

Yeah…here's the skinny right from them:
http://www.rolair.net/air-compressors/CountryOfOrigin.pdf

Seems like a pretty straight-up company, but indeed their smaller pancake compressors are made overseas (and then inspected at their plant in Wisconsin). Their statement above is worth a read in my opinion.


----------



## dddddmorgan

Well as they say "The devil is in the details!"

I didn't get to all that fine print.

Their honesty is refreshing, they hide nothing.

Overall they are as good a quality as you can get for the money, and in my opinion the best bang for the buck in this size.

I decided to keep my big "rattler" for the occasional task, that is until I can afford a bigger Rolair.


----------



## oldretiredjim

I have the VT20TB and love it. 1700 rpms instead of 3500. Big piston. Plenty of air and I can work in the shop while it is running. I used to move the pancake out for everything. It was too noisy even with ear protection. Rolair is expensive but worth it.


----------



## jeffski1

Thx for the review.


----------



## 6744

Bought one three years ago. Thumbs up! No problems.


----------



## dhazelton

When my PC pancake dies I'll be getting one of these or a Senco. Problem is I don't think the PC is gonna die any time too soon.


----------



## Tim812

Thanks for the review. I've been looking for a new air compressor for a while now, but haven't decided on which one yet. Noise level is my main concern as I want to work in the evenings in my garage. The Rolair is definitely one to add to my shortlist. I had a quick look on their website and see that they rate it at 60 db! Very impressive. I've looked at quite a few air compressors online and the CAT 6310 is the only other air compressor that can match that db rating. The CAT is a bit cheaper, but not sure if the quality will match the Rolair.


----------



## bobasaurus

Almost bought one of these, but went with the Senco instead. The Senco is oiled, which I believe will last longer, but it's a noisy beast. Kind of wish I went with the quieter Rolair.


----------



## dddddmorgan

Well for what it's worth my experience is that the oil lubricated motors won't last any longer than a quality induction motor. My big thing is I don't have to worry about spilling oil if I take the compressor inside. Most of the side work I do is in very nice homes that I couldn't afford to replace carpet or marble and such. But you could be right, the oil lubed might last longer, I have no empirical evidence, just the limited use I've had. Quite honestly I don't think I'll use it enough to ever wear it out.

Bob, check out the other compressors in the Rolair line that are bigger. They are rated at a whopping 70 db! Still quieter than my old PC pancake.


----------



## Tjet

My brother-in-law steered me to this compressor and it is well worth the money. Quiet, clean, easy to handle and move about the shop. I love it! Would highly recommend to a friend. Made in the good ole USA too!!


----------

